
Is IE9 a modern browser? - taylorbuley
https://people.mozilla.com/~prouget/ie9/ie9_vs_fx4.html
======
wdewind
At this point the thing that needs to change is organizational. It doesn't
really matter how good IE9 is, what really matters is when and how the updates
are released. If they keep "modernizing" themselves (if it is even that) every
3-4 years they are still doing it wrong.

